# 1975 Scrambler



## Vbushnell (Mar 17, 2019)

1975 Scrambler.  Bars, stem, forks, fender, and chainguard powdercoated.  
Decals and gold paint Original.   
All moving parts deep clean/tuned and re lubed.    36 spoke wheels with safety reflectors and knobby Tires look great together


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 23, 2019)

Turned out sharp! I like the new black with the original Gold paint


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 24, 2019)

Lookin for seat for mine


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 24, 2019)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Turned out sharp! I like the new black with the original Gold paint


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks!    I like when black on the Early Scramblers has new paint or powder.   Looks good!   Better the condition of frame color better over all optics.  This Scrambler is in great mechanical condition.   The chainguard has some rough areas and bent in a few areas.   I removed it before listing.  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1975-Metal...r-36-Spoke-Banana-seat-BMX-bike-/293020707275


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 24, 2019)

Video for a better look.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice work! Looks sharp.


----------

